# How old does this buck look?



## Bnichs (May 24, 2004)

Just curious as to how old some of the experts think this deer is?




























Thanks for the help!
B


----------



## Got One (May 26, 2006)

I would say 4 1/2


----------



## ClickerCrazy (Feb 4, 2006)

boy, that is a nice one, for sure!!! I'd have to say 41/2. Might still be 3 1/2, but from the neck and shoulders I'm figuring it for the older. Hope he dont get any older...good luck.


----------



## joe01 (Apr 16, 2004)

3 1/2 looks like the neck is starting to swell


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

I would say 3 1/2 years. Dont see that much mass to his antlers for him to be any older.Nice thick body on him tho. Healthy buck. Good luck on him.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Agree with ClickerCrazy 4 to 4 1/2 ....Dosn't have to have mass to be older...But still a damn nice buck.....


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

OLD ENOUGH!!!!!! 

Nice tall rack and belly sagging solid shoulders I would say 4.5 BUT could be a stud of a 3.5 . I suggest shooting him and letting us know. Good Luck


----------



## Bnichs (May 24, 2004)

Does this look like the same deer or a different deer as the first 3 pictures?


----------



## silverbullets (May 18, 2009)

I would say the same buck for sure. It has the identical split on each side of the main beam points


----------



## No-Net (Jan 8, 2007)

Not too young to DIE!


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

Same buck and I'm gonna say 3.5 nice one for sure


----------



## bgpark1 (Apr 23, 2004)

3.5-4 year old is what I would say


----------



## BuckEyeBigBuck13 (Oct 7, 2006)

i say no younger then 4 . nice square body . got him a little pot belly . just wait till the rut kicks in he will look like a cow lol


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

If he were on my property I would say he looks almost dead.


----------



## mkombe (May 23, 2007)

HAHAHA...great post PapawSmith.

Great looking Buck! Hope you get him.


----------



## BIG J LAV (Feb 6, 2007)

Are you in the Randolph Twp. area? I have some pics that are almost identical to that deer, they are all between 2am and 4am as well. It couldn't be, can it? I'm near the east side of Mogadore Lake.
________
NEW MEXICO MARIJUANA DISPENSARIES


----------

